# FT layout blind



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

i have an Avery power hunter i got for Christmas. i like the blind just don't like the gun having to be on the outside of the blind. hunted 2 times since Christmas and all mudded up ready to go. willing to trade for almost any other layout blind that the gun goes inside of. post any offers


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Put the gun on your lap? I heard that's a sweet blind


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nevermind not possible to do that... Just lay it on top of the blind the geese won't see it


----------



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

i tried that but in the high winds dirt gets blown in the receiver and its sticking because of it.


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Then I would sell it on eBay, not buy it now though .. Bidders would most likely run that up to 
250 or 300


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Really you can buy them new for way less then that!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Horker23 said:


> Really you can buy them new for way less then that!


Yup! :eyeroll:


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

What color is it? That always makes a difference, is it just plain khaki?


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

above you knees this is a gun bar, rest the stock next to your body with just the barrel resting on the padded gun bar that will put you in the ball park, make sure the gun is inide of the rubber snubbers on the gun bar, bob


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Younghunter4 said:


> What color is it? That always makes a difference, is it just plain khaki?


Not really, at least not more than maybe 30 bucks or so.


----------



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

its kw with black and brown spray paint looks EXACTLY like dirt


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

CluckCluckBooooom! said:


> its kw with black and brown spray paint looks EXACTLY like dirt


If you want a blind color that looks like dirt, why not just get field khaki?


----------

